# Damn



## Guest (Oct 2, 2002)

Check this out.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

What?


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2002)

Damn yo im trying to post a pic of my car but i cantseem to do so...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

What's the problem?


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2002)

i cant get the damn thing to show..


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

are you using the IMG button and pasting your hyperlink in?


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2002)

yup


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

where are you hosting the picture? 

you can try just pasting in the link directly or have ppl copy and paste it themselves.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

duttyturbo said:


> *yup *


Should work then...


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Interesting thread... the suspense is killin' me. hehe


----------



## metareqa (Sep 1, 2002)

that car is HOT lol


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Dutty send them to me and ill post them for ya. My e-mail is [email protected]


----------

